

IE team sends a cupcake for FireFox 5 - imaverickk
http://img.ly/5k48

======
RossDM
The Internet Explorer team sent Mozilla a whole cake for previous Firefox
releases.

[http://www.openbuddha.com/2011/03/22/another-version-of-
fire...](http://www.openbuddha.com/2011/03/22/another-version-of-firefox-
another-cake/)

What does this mean?! Perhaps Firefox 5's release is not as significant as
earlier versions? ;-P

~~~
rcthompson
It means that the IE team clearly saw through Mozilla's transparent attempt to
get more cake by releasing more often.

~~~
juiceandjuice
This may be the last cake.

~~~
juiceandjuice
I meant that in the sense that they are switching to rolling versions (i.e. no
more versions, it's just 'firefox')

------
ladon86
I'd like to see them send Google one for every Chrome release.

~~~
baddox
That would get expensive.

~~~
jjcm
I think that's why they switched to cupcakes.

~~~
bballbackus
Smaller changes, smaller cakes.

------
bradfordw
They spent all that money on Skype and now this is all they can afford. It's
the thought that counts.

------
lindbergh
Sincerely, this is a lovely tradition.

~~~
markchristian
I was just about to say the same thing — this is my favourite industry
tradition. Hats off.

------
emehrkay
They should send IE text-shadow

------
keyle
Now that Firefox 5 has a smaller release cycle, does that mean smaller cakes?
:-)

------
taway990
I like when developers can put aside the retarded faux hatred we are all
supposed to have for each other as dictated by our corporate / OSS overlords
and do things like this, of course I am sure many will find some
demeaning/ulterior motivevs, because you know, no way the IE team actually has
human beings on it.

------
shawnbaden
Too bad they didn't roll out a funeral procession like they did for the iPhone
when Windows Phone launched...

------
pmikal
IE team loves to poke shots at other browsers. Anyone remember the giant E
placed on the lawn of Netscape's office in Mountain View? I think it was
~1997. They then dominated the browser market for the next few years.

------
ricardobeat
That's awesome. Mozilla was very inconsiderate of the IE team on changing
release cycles :D

------
notatoad
appropriately sized

------
jberryman
It's a trap!

